# Healthy Eating tips?



## DrMarneaus (Apr 12, 2013)

I rarely eat junk food, but I find I'm often eating high calorie stuff. This is likely not conducive to maintaining or losing weight. 

Anybody have any 'healthy' recopies to share? I'm trying to cut down on carbs and sugars mostly. Less bread, less pasta.

Been trying to eat more salads with grilled chicken or fish. Recently made a delicious grilled shrimp salad, with a home made cilantro vinaigrette. 

Share some healthy good eatin' recipes for me too cook up for the woman and myself. The more "fresh" ingredients the better!


----------



## J-Will (Jul 19, 2013)

I got nothing for ya...


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

You can sub white pasta for whole grain pasta. 
Try not to eat anything heavy 3-4 hours before you go to bed. 
Snack on almonds and fruit in between meals.
Eat a balanced breakfast everyday to jump start your metabolism.


----------

